# Muzzleloader Special at Cabelas



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Good luck with that. Called today, said they were sold out chain wide as of this morning. Only way to get them was phone orders, to boot they are on backorder, and as a result remi might not honor the rebate, just what the customer rep told me this AM


 Typically Remington. Another reason I dont like them


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I have heard of two negatives associated with this.

1) after a few (I dont know how many) the swing arm gets crudded up and wont work properly, you gotta clean the swing arm mechanism.

2) the ram-rod is flimsy/screwy - thats a simple issue to fix in my mind.

But I took the different route, bought an ar-15


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

hunt-n-fool said:


> I have heard of two negatives associated with this.
> 
> 1) after a few (I dont know how many) the swing arm gets crudded up and wont work properly, you gotta clean the swing arm mechanism.
> 
> ...


I wonder how you will convert the AR-15 for muzzle season???  Also if you can find a AR for the price I got this smoke pole sign me up for 2! I am not worried about the crud build up. I plan to sight the gun, clean it, and hopefully only squeeze one round off all year after that.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

02outlaw said:


> Great gun, and I killed my first buck with it last night. When I sighted in at the range the other day and asked the operator how I was doing he said "your killing rabbits and I assume your hunting deer". At 100 yards I was overlapping holes on some shots, and I am a rookie shooter for sure.


What is your setup for the tight groups? Pellets or loose powder? Bullet? I know every gun will shoot different but a starting point always helps.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

SuperHunter18 said:


> What is your setup for the tight groups? Pellets or loose powder? Bullet? I know every gun will shoot different but a starting point always helps.


100 grains 777 pellets, Hornady sst 250 grain.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

02outlaw said:


> 100 grains 777 pellets, Hornady sst 250 grain.


Thats the same set up I shoot out of my NEF so it'll be easy to start there and tinker with it a bit

now to find a good scope...


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

uncle buck said:


> I've never shot a muzzleloader, would this be a good beginner gun?


Yes, it would make a great starter gun, in fact with a good scope on it, I wouldn't see any reason to upgrade.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Party's over! I placed one on backorder Monday 12/8, and they have now canceled all orders out of the system as of today. Remington is no longer making them (at least for this season). Congrats to those that got one!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> Typically Remington. Another reason I dont like them


Actually not really Remington. Remington in name only via barrel stamp. They are a Traditions gun built in Spain. Remington Imports them. My guess is that with the real low pricing, they are selling a lot of them....they were not selling all the well before the chains starting discounting them heavily.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Byron said:


> Party's over! I placed one on backorder Monday 12/8, and they have now canceled all orders out of the system as of today. Remington is no longer making them (at least for this season). Congrats to those that got one!


You mean Remington is no longer importing them this year. Traditions is not making any more this year.


----------



## brent164 (Mar 6, 2005)

superhunter, and sweatyspartan.....thanks for the info, cant afford if myself so santa (sheila) ordered it for me the other day!


----------



## UP Meat Eater (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal on the remmie. I don't know much about them, but some have mixed feelings about them according to what I have read online. 

Go to your local Wal-mart and get the T/C Omega Z5 with the starter pack for $300 and send in for the $50 rebate (till the end of 2008) and you have yourself a top shelf ML for $250. Top it out with a quality scope and you will have yourself a near tack driver out to 150 yds. I shoot 2 pellets of Triple Seven topped with a 250gr. T/C Shockwave bullet.

I had a 150 dollarish CVA piece of junk....best it could do was 8-10 inch groups at 100yds....sold it for $50.


----------



## woodchuck71 (Sep 9, 2006)

I found this in my wifes closet, I am a first time ml hunter
*Pursuit LT Break-Open* 









BREAK-OPEN ACTION The break-open action allows you to prime the muzzleloader quickly and easily. The LT frame is made from durable alloy that will withstand rust and corrosion and makes it one of the lightest carrying muzzleloaders in the field today. The exposed hammer includes a hammer spur that can be used with both right hand and left hand shooters to allow you to cock the gun with a scope mounted. The break-open action also provides you with a super tight seal allowing a positive 209 shotgun primer ignition even in foul weather. 

ACCURACY All of our muzzleloader barrels are made to shoot the same way - dead on. Our LTB style bullets are one of the most accurate and dependable saboted bullets in the market today. We have been constantly achieving over 1000 ft./lbs. of energy at 200 yards and under 1" groups at 100 yards. 

DSS (Double Safety System) The Pursuit series of muzzleloaders incorporates 2 safeties to make them one of the safest muzzleloaders available. A cross block trigger safety is built into the trigger guard just like a standard rifle or shotgun safety. The second one is built into the hammer that blocks the firing pin from igniting the primer if the trigger has not been pulled. 

PAS The PAS (Projectile Alignment System) is one of the secrets why our barrels shoot as good or better than our competitions.. We bore out only 3/8 in the end of the barrel to allow the projectile to be aligned perfectly with the rifling each time the muzzleloader is loaded. Because we only take out 3/8 of rifling in the barrel, this allows our barrels to shoot consistently better with a variety of powder charges and different projectiles. 

CLEANING: The time cleaning your muzzleloader is reduced by at least 10 minutes when using our quick and easy break-open action. Open the action, remove the breech plug and clean straight through. It's just that simple! 

ACCESSORY BARRELS: We offer accessory barrels for the Pursuit in .50, .45 & 12 gauge black powder. Some fitting may be required by Traditions.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Byron said:


> Party's over! I placed one on backorder Monday 12/8, and they have now canceled all orders out of the system as of today. Remington is no longer making them (at least for this season). Congrats to those that got one!


Son of a.........I just got the call that my order has been canceled. I understand if they sold out but why take an order and waste my time filling out the VOI forms if you don't even have or won't get my guns in stock. This was poor customer service on their part. I will still shop there, but feel a little put out, especially by the cranky beotch that called me up.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Strange - I haven't gotten my "order cancelled" call yet. I originally placed the my order Tuesday the 2nd, I believe.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Son of a.........I just got the call that my order has been canceled. I understand if they sold out but why take an order and waste my time filling out the VOI forms if you don't even have or won't get my guns in stock. This was poor customer service on their part. I will still shop there, but feel a little put out, especially by the cranky beotch that called me up.


I'm sure that cranky lady had been dealing with a lot of disappointed and cranky customers before calling you, so I'd cut her some slack. I never got a call, but called them and found out this afternoon. I only called because I had not seen my VOI forms and was trying to get them notarized at work before being out for the rest of the month after today. They were nice enough about it, but matter-of-fact at the same time. They expected to get more in, but were just notified by their vendor that they would not be filling the order. I wouldn't fault Cabela's too much on this one.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Ron L said:


> Strange - I haven't gotten my &quot;order cancelled&quot; call yet. I originally placed the my order Tuesday the 2nd, I believe.


Maybe you got lucky and made it in above the cut line. They did say they had gotten in their final delivery of them and filled all the orders they could. Hope it works out for you. You can always call (800)237-4444 and find out for sure.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

i placed my order the 4th. i called today because i hadn't gotten the VOI form, the guy told me it would be mid january before it came in. an hour later they sent the fax and on it there was a note that said they weren't getting anymore in for the season! well after about an hour on hold they told me they were working on coming up with a replacement gun to offer..... we'll see


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

FISH said:


> i placed my order the 4th. i called today because i hadn't gotten the VOI form, the guy told me it would be mid january before it came in. an hour later they sent the fax and on it there was a note that said they weren't getting anymore in for the season! well after about an hour on hold they told me they were working on coming up with a replacement gun to offer..... we'll see


PLEASE let me know if they offer a replacement gun for this offer!


----------



## shagagagunga (Oct 22, 2002)

I missed out, but I talked with a friend who I remembered got a ML for his Bday in September. Shaw 'nuff it was the same Remmie and for the same price. They've either had this sale on for a while or ran it again. I'm thinking that Remington should bust out a load of these and run a similar sale as it was clearly a popular offer.

I was thinking of getting in the market for a shotgun since apparently, I'm the only lifelong Michigan resident who doesn't own one, but that ML deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

shagagagunga said:


> I missed out, but I talked with a friend who I remembered got a ML for his Bday in September. Shaw 'nuff it was the same Remmie and for the same price. They've either had this sale on for a while or ran it again. I'm thinking that Remington should bust out a load of these and run a similar sale as it was clearly a popular offer.
> 
> .



Look around for a the Traditions version of this gun. Probably get the same price. they are an under $200 gun in most places depending on stock and finish. Remington can't do anything about it, they do not build these guns.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Did you guys have to call this in? It looks like here in MI you cannot order this online. Am I worng?


 
my brother-in-law got his on line. cabellas mailed him a form to fill out 1st. must be notorized..takes about a week...he still hasn't got rebate check i looked at trhe gun and it's kind of a pain to pull beach plug. you have to remove trigger assembly 1st..
i'd buy the omega with the 50 buck rebate .much nicer gun and made in USA


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

woodie slayer said:


> my brother-in-law got his on line. cabellas mailed him a form to fill out 1st. must be notorized..takes about a week...he still hasn't got rebate check i looked at trhe gun and it's kind of a pain to pull beach plug. you have to remove trigger assembly 1st..
> i'd buy the omega with the 50 buck rebate .much nicer gun and made in USA


Unless they changed something, I don't have to pull the trigger assembly and the breach plug is easy to access.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

easy access to the breech plug is one of the nicest things about this gun. i won one and sold it to a friend. we shot it yesterday at the range 25 yards it was dead nuts every shot. 5o yards was about four inches low with 100 grains of powder. after a couple shots he got it down and the bullet holes were touching at 50 yards! i was very impressed how this gun shoots out of the box.


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Spoke to Cabelas tonight. Mine got cancelled as well. They are offering the Buckmaster version of the Genesis for $199 as a replacement. Camo, Stainless fluted. Looks good! Now there's a $30 off $150, so with the rebate still looking at a bargain.


----------



## molinotreker (Dec 14, 2008)

cmfooballcoach said:


> Spoke to Cabelas tonight. Mine got cancelled as well. They are offering the Buckmaster version of the Genesis for $199 as a replacement. Camo, Stainless fluted. Looks good! Now there's a $30 off $150, so with the rebate still looking at a bargain.


That's interesting. My customer service rep offered me the Buckmaster version of the Genesis which is the camo'd stock and stainless barrel. The special was $159. Combined with the $20 savings and the $35 mail in rebate, it comes to $104 and to top it off, they threw in free shipping to make up for the inconvenience. So for $104, got a great smoke pole!

Combine that with the Cabelas 2-7x32mm camo scope they had for $19.


----------



## Ezbagr (Apr 16, 2008)

After reading that cabelas had started canceling the backorders on this paticular gun-I had ordered mine last monday-I got on the cabelas wesite and saw where they had the Remington genisis with the lameneted-thumbhole s/s barrel for 199.00 so I called them and I tried to get them to cancel the one on backorder and order the thumbhole stock one. It was not very easy to get the backordered one cancelled-the paticular person that I talked to said that he would put a note on the backordered one, so I went ahead and ordered the thumbhole stock genisis-these are suppose to be in stock for 199.00 minus a 30.00 off cabelas offer and another 35.00 off Remington rebate so I should have around 135.00 in it-a pretty good price.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

You are trying to figure out how to buy a gun that Tradition and Remy no longer want to build. Nice. any Yugos at Cabellas?


----------



## molinotreker (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think it's that Remington and Traditions aren't making them. I just think they have sold all they have stateside due to the sales prices they have been offering. I may be wrong.

Anyways, this gun has excellent reviews on the net with the exception of the ramrod that can be replaced.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been interested in buying the Remington Genesis muzzleloader and I was looking at these guns on the Cabellas website and I came across the Traditions Pursuit w/scope all in camo with the chrome barrel for $249.99. This seemed like a really good deal for this break action muzzleloader. Does anyone have any experience with this gun? Let me know what you think.


----------



## Paulie69 (Dec 14, 2008)

gobblegrunt said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to get those rebates back from Remington? I bought an 11-87 in September and still haven't received my rebate check.
> 
> Think I might go get myself an early Christmas present though!


 If you havnt got yet, you should soon. I sent one in for my daughters 870, and some ammo back in august. I got it back last month.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahill2climb said:


> I have been interested in buying the Remington Genesis muzzleloader and I was looking at these guns on the Cabellas website and I came across the Traditions Pursuit w/scope all in camo with the chrome barrel for $249.99. This seemed like a really good deal for this break action muzzleloader. Does anyone have any experience with this gun? Let me know what you think.


 
My dad bought this gun a couple weeks ago. I really liked it and so does he, it shot really well right out of the box, after a couple minor adjustments. Only thing that I didn't like about it was the location of the hammer makes it a little hard to cock it with the scope on it. You can't fit your thumb in there easily to get at it. Other than that it is a great gun, and that is a good price, but check out dicks sporting goods too, it may be cheaper there.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> My dad bought this gun a couple weeks ago. I really liked it and so does he, it shot really well right out of the box, after a couple minor adjustments. Only thing that I didn't like about it was the location of the hammer makes it a little hard to cock it with the scope on it. You can't fit your thumb in there easily to get at it. Other than that it is a great gun, and that is a good price, but check out dicks sporting goods too, it may be cheaper there.


I hadn't noticed that problem. I'll have to take a closer look next time I see it. I have a Dicks by my work so I'll probably stop there tomorrow.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Ahill2climb said:


> I have been interested in buying the Remington Genesis muzzleloader and I was looking at these guns on the Cabellas website and I came across the Traditions Pursuit w/scope all in camo with the chrome barrel for $249.99. This seemed like a really good deal for this break action muzzleloader. Does anyone have any experience with this gun? Let me know what you think.


I looked at some of the muzzleloaders at Bass Pro Shops and really liked the Traditions Pursuit II XLS. It seems really well made, tight, smooth, balanced, nice trigger, etc. It also has one great feature - the Accelerator Breech Plug, which can be removed without tools in only three full revolutions. It seemed much nicer than even the T/C Triumph breech plug, which required aligning a couple marks to remove it, and was a bit finicky on how tightly the breech plug was re-engaged. 

I could have gotten the Pursuit II XLS with black synthetic Monte Carlo style stock and blued barrel for $250 from Cabela's, but opted for the synthetic thumbhole stock in camo with nickel-plated barrel for $350 (also from Cabela's). For now, I'm declining the option of the Remington Genesis with laminated wood thumbhole stock and stainless barrel for $200 (before $35 mail-in rebate), mostly due to being unsure about the camming breech block and wanting to try out a break-action M/L first, especially one with a hand-removable breech plug. Hope you guys are happy with whatever you end up getting. 

Best Regards,
Byron


----------

